# new to Abu Dhabi



## jreed816 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey all! I just moved here two days ago. I'm aware this is not a dating forum and that's not the purpose of my post. But there are a lot of new people here who are just looking to meet new people so they are not by themselves. That being said, any tips on where to find like minded people???


----------

